# UK: Strafen für Predictive Dialer werden wohl erhöht



## mareike26 (24 Oktober 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...alls-result-fines-2m-firms-ministers-say.html



> Ministers have begun a belated crackdown on the menace of silent phone calls.
> Companies which plague householders with persistent calls could face fines of up to £2million - a 40-fold increase on the current £50,000 maximum.


Die Zahl der Beschwerden bei Ofcom, der britischen Regulierungsbehörde, sind in den letzten Monaten dramatisch angestiegen.

Hier die Pressemeldung der Ofcom: http://www.ofcom.org.uk/consumer/2009/10/silent-calls-3/


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: UK: Strafen für Predictive Dialer werden wohl erhöht*

Bisher war die Höchst"strafe" 50,000 Pfund


> In the past we have taken action against companies such as Carphone Warehouse and Abbey National and last October fined Barclaycard the current maximum penalty of £50,000.



Carphone z.B. bekam schon 2006 Ärger:
Carphone Warehouse’s aggressive cold calling tactics getting them in trouble…. again  Less Talk Talk: More Service. The unofficial, unaffiliated Talk Talk blog.

Auch in UK dauert es also Jahre, bis man *erwägt*, strenger vorzugehen. Dennoch wären hohe Geldstrafen, die auch wirklich spürbar sind, durchaus eine Sache, über die in Deutschland nachgedacht werden sollte. *Weg mit den Wattestäbchen, wir brauchen Verbraucherschützer mit Schwertern.*

Zum Vergleich: Die watteweiche Realität in Deutschland:
http://www.zdnet.de/news/wirtschaft...ive_dialer__vor_story-39001020-41503023-1.htm


> Bundesnetzagentur geht gegen Massenanrufe durch "Predictive Dialer" vor (...)
> Sieben Rufnummern sind bereits abgeschaltet. Gegen weitere ermittelt die Bundesnetzagentur derzeit noch.


Boah, da werden die Cold Caller zittern.


----------

